# Finished 1979 Cub 1250



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Finished my Cub restoration and cuts grass well. Lots of work but enjoyable. I even got hour meter working again.





































Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a great finish fuddy, and the Cub colour scheme is pleasant to look at too, good job on the hour meter as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Parade quality. If it was mine, it would never cut grass...lol


----------

